# Marriott Lahaina and Napili Villas - do all two bedrooms lock off?



## ada903 (Jun 8, 2009)

We have a reservation through Interval International for a two bedroom two bath at the Marriott Maui Lahaina and Napili Villas, and we would like to take another couple with us, but still would like to have our privacy - they are not exactly family.. do all the two bedrooms in the new towers lock off, so we can get some privacy between two couples?  Thank you for any insight you may have.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 9, 2009)

*Short Answer*

Yes


----------



## MikeB2620 (Jun 9, 2009)

Actually, all the two bedrooms, DO NOT lock off. There are some 2 bedroom units that only have 1 door to the hallway. I know, I have stayed in one. 

In the Lahaina Villas, they are on the Hyatt side, I believe.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 9, 2009)

Hm, I called the front desk and they said all the two bedrooms in the Lahaina Tower lock off, perhaps you had the one bedroom?  Now I am really confused


----------



## mrmarty91 (Jun 9, 2009)

I also stayed in a two bedroom in the Lahaina Tower that did not lock off.  It only had one door to the hall and the second bedroom did not have any kitchen facilities at all, no refrig, no microwave.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 9, 2009)

The image projected in response #2 does not indicate a lock off, rather it appears as a two bedroom suite.   I only see one kitchen in that drawing.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 9, 2009)

You both could be right- all the dedicated 2BR's can be lock-offs but there may be 2BR lock-offs of a 3BR unit (assuming they have 3BR units) where the 2nd bedroom is not a lock-off nor has any kitchen facilities.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 9, 2009)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> The image projected in response #2 does not indicate a lock off, rather it appears as a two bedroom suite. I only see one kitchen in that drawing.


 
In the lock-off (left side) there is a mini-kitchen across from the bathroom door that does not appear in the image.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 9, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> Hm, I called the front desk and they said all the two bedrooms in the Lahaina Tower lock off, perhaps you had the one bedroom? Now I am really confused


 

There are only 2 and 3 bedroom units in the new villas.


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 9, 2009)

m61376 said:


> You both could be right- all the dedicated 2BR's can be lock-offs but there may be 2BR lock-offs of a 3BR unit (assuming they have 3BR units) where the 2nd bedroom is not a lock-off nor has any kitchen facilities.


 
In case this helps...


----------



## ada903 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thank you all for the answers - the mystery is deepening, I called the front desk again and this time I was told the unit is not a lock off, yet on my reservation it shows that it has a full kitchen with full size fridge and stove, as well as a bar size fridge, bar size sink, etc which indicates the presence of a kitchenette in addition to the kitchen... if this helps the first bedroom has a king size bed and the second bedroom has a king size bed and a pull out sofa.

Thank you all again!


----------



## applegirl (Jun 9, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> Thank you all for the answers - the mystery is deepening, I called the front desk again and this time I was told the unit is not a lock off, yet on my reservation it shows that it has a full kitchen with full size fridge and stove, as well as a bar size fridge, bar size sink, etc which indicates the presence of a kitchenette in addition to the kitchen... if this helps the first bedroom has a king size bed and the second bedroom has a king size bed and a pull out sofa.
> 
> Thank you all again!




This sure sounds like a typical 2 bedroom Marriott lock-off to me.

Janna


----------



## ada903 (Jun 9, 2009)

It does sounds like it, I hate it when you get conflicting info every time you call the front desk, arggh.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe Dave M. knows the correct answer to this situation??????


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't know the answer about whether or not your unit is a lockoff, but in your first post you mentioned that you wanted privacy between the two couples and that first floor plan sure looks like it will give you that regardless of it not being a lockoff.  Although you'll have to share the kitchen, both couples will have private bedrooms and sitting areas, won't they?

On a side note, I love that floorplan for the 3BR unit.  That's very nicely done!


----------



## ada903 (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey, who's Dave M.?

Sharing the living room/kitchen space is absolutely fine when we bring extended family, but we wanted to bring over with us a couple we just got to know recently and I'd rather have the privacy of the lockout..  thanks guys again for all the discussion above!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 10, 2009)

Dave M. is the Moderator for these threads (one of several moderators).

Last I knew he had around 11,000 postings.

He's an expert when it comes to the Marriott Vacation Club timeshares and I think most everyone would agree with this.


----------



## MikeB2620 (Jun 10, 2009)

Again, I stayed in room 11211 in 2007. It is a 2 bdrm unit, and NOT a lockoff. It had one full kitchen, NO efficiency kitchen. It was on the Hyatt side of the Lahaina villas. 

Last year, 2008, I stayed in room 8203, on the pool side of the lahaina villas. It was a true two bedroom lockoff. 

So, all of the 2 bdrms are not lockoffs.


----------



## MikeB2620 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sorry..to add to my last post, 11211 also only had 1 door to the hallway.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 10, 2009)

Did the two bedroom that you stayed in and did not lock off had two beds or a king size bed in the second bedroom?  From the pictures, it seems that the two bedroom portion of the three bedroom lockout would be the one that does not lock off, but it shows two beds in the second bedroom. Mine says king size bed in the second bedroom and bar size fridge, bar size sink, etc..

How can I send a direct message to another member so I can write to Dave?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 10, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> Did the two bedroom that you stayed in and did not lock off had two beds or a king size bed in the second bedroom?  From the pictures, it seems that the two bedroom portion of the three bedroom lockout would be the one that does not lock off, but it shows two beds in the second bedroom. Mine says king size bed in the second bedroom and bar size fridge, bar size sink, etc..
> 
> How can I send a direct message to another member so I can write to Dave?



I'm sure that there is probably an easier way to do this, but I don't know what it is!  This post is from DaveM in another thread.  Click on it, then click on his name, then click on the "send a private message..." thing and a form will be there for you to write to him directly.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thanks Susan, I have just sent a private message!  The front desk should be able to answer this question, yet every time I call one person says yes it is a lock off, another says no it is not, another says the unit was not assigned yet, another time noone picks up the phone, and they all say they cannot see your reservation that far in advance yet if you insist they can somehow pull it from the system.  Arggh.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 10, 2009)

I know the 2 bedrooms in the older section have lockoff's with a separate door to the hall way, but I am not sure about the new buildings.

What did you trade to get into a Maui 2 bedroom?


----------



## ada903 (Jun 10, 2009)

my husband booked it online, i just asked him, he said it was a getaway not an exchange.. I don't even want to tell you how cheap it was, I think he just had a lucky day.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jun 10, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> my husband booked it online, i just asked him, he said it was a getaway not an exchange.. I don't even want to tell you how cheap it was, I think he just had a lucky day.



OK spill the beans, what did you pay????

When are you going?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 10, 2009)

I called our sales lady to get the scoop.  There are four condos that have no lock-offs.  They are corner units but not on the ocean side because that are the 3 BR units overlooking the ocean and the pool and grounds of the main building or the other corner overlooking the ocean and the Hyatt property.  I didn't know this either until now.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you for the info, iconnections, so we have a good chance to get a lockoff unit I assume! 

I am only bummed because of the dates - is the week we got and it is spring break - we have no kids and would have preferred a lower season week when it is less crowded, but we have no choice, the price was too good to pass on the offer!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 10, 2009)

*Elaboration*



iconnections said:


> There are four condos that have no lock-offs.


 
Just so I better understand, is Marriott saying that there are four two bedroom units on the southeast corner of the Lahaina tower that do not have the capibility of locking off?


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 10, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> We only paid an amazing $890 for the week. Felt like hitting the jackpot.
> 
> Thank you for the info, iconnections, so we have a good chance to get a lockoff unit I assume!
> 
> I am only bummed because of the dates - March 27 - April 3 2010 is the week we got and it is spring break - we have no kids and would have preferred a lower season week when it is less crowded, but we have no choice, the price was too good to pass on the offer!


That is a steal compared to the maintenance fees we pay. You lucked out  and it is also during the time the whales are there. Taking a whale watch tour is highly recommended to see them close-up but you will see them right from the beach too in front of the resort. We feel that it is a great time to be in Maui. If you want to hear them too, click on this link. Right now it is a recording but it will be live when you are there next year and we will be too. I can hardly wait!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 10, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> We only paid an amazing $890 for the week.  Felt like hitting the jackpot.
> 
> Thank you for the info, iconnections, so we have a good chance to get a lockoff unit I assume!
> 
> I am only bummed because of the dates - March 27 - April 3 2010 is the week we got and it is spring break - we have no kids and would have preferred a lower season week when it is less crowded, but we have no choice, the price was too good to pass on the offer!



I don't mean to pry but that price is too good to be true. A 2BRM Maui Marriott in the new tower? In prime season? For $890 for a week? That is $128/night. Are you sure you're talking about the Maui Marriott?  Please provide details because I think we're missing some of the details.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 10, 2009)

Yes, it was a getaway, sometimes Interval will sell getaways at unbelievable prices - I sometimes saw two bedrooms at Atlantis in the spring for less than $500 (true those were short notice, few weeks before departure).


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 10, 2009)

GaryDouglas said:


> Just so I better understand, is Marriott saying that there are four two bedroom units on the southeast corner of the Lahaina tower that do not have the capibility of locking off?


The Lahaina tower has several corners in the back of the building but they are not oceanfront. The corner units on the right in this photo are the 3 BR oceanfront units and face the new pool of the Lahaina tower and not the main pool and grounds.  I was wrong here.  I believe that they face west as we can see the sunset?

I don't know either if the Napili tower has all lock-off units or not as I didn't ask that. I thought they were staying at the Lahaina tower. I would call the sales office as they should know if the front desk doesn't tell you but they should know too.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 11, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> Yes, it was a getaway, sometimes Interval will sell getaways at unbelievable prices - I sometimes saw two bedrooms at Atlantis in the spring for less than $500 (true those were short notice, few weeks before departure).



No disrespect, but I still can't believe its the Maui Marriott. I know this resort and its market extremely well, and there is no way Marriott, II or anyone else for that matter is going to give up a 2BDRM with full kitchen in a new Marriott on Maui's most desireable beach for $890, when they could easily get 3x that amount and routinely do. 

Just checking the room rates for anything around that time, you can't even find a 2BDRM, and the 1BDRM and studios rent for $400/night and up, so to think they would relinquish a 2BDRM for $890 for a whole week is not logical.  


Getaways are excess shoulder or off-season weeks that can't to rented at a premium, so they are marketed at a reduced rate. This week is still prime season.

You don't need to prove it to me, and please take no offense to my comments, but I just know it has to be a different resort.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 11, 2009)

The fact that we got a good deal on the price was not the main subject, and yes, you can get really great deals at times at Interval.  I log in multiple times early in the morning (3 am - 6 am is the best time) and do searches - it takes some effort to find those occasional specials, but it is worth it for us.  I removed my previous discussion of the pricing since it is not relevant to this posting.  I inserted a screen shot below for your reference, I hope the link works. 

Thanks everyone for the advice, we'll end up taking friends with us that we are comfortable enough to share the space with even if the unit turns out to not have a lockoff option.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 11, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> I inserted a screen shot below for your reference, I hope the link works.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice, we'll end up taking friends with us that we are comfortable enough to share the space with even if the unit turns out to not have a lockoff option.


You really lucked out so enjoy it.    We all like to be lucky sometimes so good for you. I saw your proof because the link worked OK.


----------



## m61376 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow- amazing price! Did you ever go back later in the day and see what the week you reserved earlier was listed for (if they had any more)? I wonder if those early AM listings were new entries and an occasional mistake slips through. That would make sense. I wouldn't think Marriott was desperate enough to get people there to make such great deals this far out. I could understand for this summer or perhaps Fall, but next Spring...wow!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 11, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> The fact that we got a good deal on the price was not the main subject, and yes, you can get really great deals at times at Interval.  I log in multiple times early in the morning (3 am - 6 am is the best time) and do searches - it takes some effort to find those occasional specials, but it is worth it for us.  I removed my previous discussion of the pricing since it is not relevant to this posting.  I inserted a screen shot below for your reference, I hope the link works.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the advice, we'll end up taking friends with us that we are comfortable enough to share the space with even if the unit turns out to not have a lockoff option.



I didn't see price referenced in the screenshot, but if it is indeed the price indicated, then it had to be a mistake you took advantage of, which is super great for you.

If you do a search of getaways for anytime from now to June 2010, all that is left is studios, and the lowest a studio is priced is $917. There is no way they purposely put a 2BDRM up at $890.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 11, 2009)

adrianaprata said:


> Hey, who's Dave M.?
> 
> Sharing the living room/kitchen space is absolutely fine when we bring extended family, but we wanted to bring over with us a couple we just got to know recently and I'd rather have the privacy of the lockout..  thanks guys again for all the discussion above!



Other than a separate entrance, unless you were going to tell them not to come in the common area, a lockoff unit wouldn't give you anymore privacy than a non-LO 2BDRM because it still has the same layout and shares common area. It just has a different door set up.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Just to let you know Marriott does not assign rooms until closer to the check-in date.  And, being this is a getaway, chances are you'll get the least desirable room if the resort is full.   I wouldn't get your hopes up that they know what kinda of room you are going to get 10 months out.  

Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## GaryDouglas (Jun 11, 2009)

iconnections said:


> The Lahaina tower has several corners in the back of the building but they are not oceanfront. The corner units on the right in this photo are the 3 BR oceanfront units and face the new pool of the Lahaina tower and not the main pool and grounds. I was wrong here.  I believe that they face west as we can see the sunset?


 
I'll be there shortly, so I'll ask them in person.  MikeB says they are on the Hyatt side and your sales person said they are the corner units, so that is why I guessed south east corner.  Although not cardinally perfect, Hyatt is to the south, and the beach is towards the west.


----------



## ada903 (Jun 11, 2009)

It was a rare find - most times I only see availability few weeks or months before departure for Hawaii Marriotts on getaways, and rarely for two bedrooms - it is mostly one bedrooms and studios.  I have been a member for three years and have been searching daily for availability, and this is the only time I saw such an offer almost one year ahead of time.  Last year I believe I saw a one bedroom for Xmas week at Kauai Beach Club for $800, but we did not buy that, we already has plans for Cancun.  I recommend to folks to log in early in the morning (3 am - 6 am Pacific Coast Time) and do searches - usually when a great deal like this shows up, someone gets it within few minutes.


----------

